# Billfish: Cirlcles or J's



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I still like to use J's when I'm fun fishing but a few of my buddies always use circles. Which do you use and why?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Circle hooks when draging natural baits...per law (tourny)...Sorry I just saw...NON tourny.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

J's on plastics and circles on naturals. 



Circles even during fun fishing only because it gives us good practice for the many tournaments we fish.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

What boat do you tournamnet fish on Blue Hoo?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tournaments.....straigt J's on plastics, circles on livies. If not on a club boat or in a tournament, J's on combo's. Never gut hooked a bill on a combo trolling.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Freespool (9/24/2008)*What boat do you tournamnet fish on Blue Hoo?


still waiting on that answer???


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *MULLET HUNTER (9/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (9/24/2008)*What boat do you tournamnet fish on Blue Hoo?
> ...


Yes I am


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (9/24/2008)*J's on plastics and circles on naturals.
> 
> Circles even during fun fishing only because it gives us good practice for the many tournaments we fish.


Exactly how many tournaments did you fish this season Hoo?????


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Must still be fishing the labor day tournament..................


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

do u even fish tournaments blue hoo?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Hookd Up (10/5/2008)*do u even fish tournaments blue hoo?


I am guessing by the silence after the question, He really doesn't want to answer the question. I will shoot him a PM just in case he missed the thread though :angel


----------

